

Ask HN looking for a co-founder - levicampbell

I'm working on a startup (That I've talked about here a couple of times.), and I'm trying to find a co-founder. I have two questions.<p>1. I live in a small town in northeast Colorado, is there anything I can do until I can get moved to Denver to start looking?<p>2. I'm blind, (Not totally, but for all intents and purposes I'm considered blind.) How important should this be when talking to a potential co-founder?<p>As always, any advice would be appreciated, Thank you.
======
bragen
Is this for the online learning idea? What are you seeking in a cofounder
(proficiency in a certain technology; background in education...)?

~~~
levicampbell
Yes, I'm mainly looking for someone with marketing skills.

